# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Phone running through CAT6 with network plug???

## phillta

I'm not sure if I even know how to ask this question, so I'll start simple: can you get a basic home telephone that plugs into a network type socket rather than a standard phone socket? 
Some background.... 
While our floors were up the sparky ran CAT6 cable to the bedrooms. It appears that the cable is just wired straight into the first phone socket, so in other words instead of running standard phone cable he's run CAT6. The telephone line comes in from outside, then there is a standard phone socket, and then the CAT6 cable (it's blue) comes straight out of that and into the bedrooms. 
I've never had much luck with cordless phones so I want to get ones that plug into the wall in the bedrooms. Is this possible with the sockets we've got, assuming they're wired correctly for the phone? Or have I just got the wiring for a future computer network, which will probably never get used because I have a wireless modem/router (plugged into the standard phone socket). 
Hope this makes sense!

----------


## Craigoss

A normal telephone will work using Cat6. I'm doing this at my place, however I ran Cat5e. If the cable is terminated with a normal ethernet RJ45 plug, a standard telephone plug (RJ11) will plug straight in, no other hardware is required.

----------


## Armers

> instead of running standard phone cable he's run CAT6.

  That is standard phone cable these days, as long as he's terminated properly there shouldn't be an issue with it.  
If there are any problems give us a holler here, happy to help.  
Cheers

----------


## phillta

Oh deary me....you know, I didn't even try plugging the small plug into the big socket. Is there one of those smiley things that slaps its own head? 
I did as suggested and it works a treat. You saved me a lot of grief and embarrassment, so thanks, and thanks for not taking the piss. 
Cheers
Tim

----------

